# Zippo Blu Lighter Received



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I wanted to let everyone know that I received my ZippoBlu lighter today in the mail from marlboro and it is pretty cool.

So for those of you who called that 1-800 number about 4-5 weeks ago, be on the look-out for the little thing.

Refer to Racer's thread if you'd like to find out how to receive one.

-Ky


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Might want to look here. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93472:tu


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Got mine also. I am dissapointed with it. There is no flame adjustment and mine does not light all the time. I am glad that it was free! Well at least people are getting them so glad I was able to share this with everyone. Hope all that get theirs enjoy it.:ss


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

Got mine today. Lights most of the time... sounds cool when you flick it open.


george


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

haven't recieved mine yet  :r but I'm glad you've gotten yours:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I got mine today - it's an okay lighter -
probably worth what I paid.
:r:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Got mine as well.

Not to bad for a free lighter. :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Got mine as well.
> 
> Not to bad for a free lighter. :tu


:tpd: I see it comes with a lifetime waranty!.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried that number a couple days ago and they are out of everything except the coleman widebeam flashlight and the sleeping bag....I opted for the flashlight


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

don't mean to sound ungrateful, but it just is not up to snuff. i'll stick with my blue rhino.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> don't mean to sound ungrateful, but it just is not up to snuff. i'll stick with my blue rhino.


Could you elaborate? Not having the advantage of a blue rhino handy, a dissertation on the pro's and con's of each would be helpful.

Rick


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

got mine today. Seems cool with old school flame technology with the torch. We'll see how she works in the weeks to come.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

I was away on vacation last week, and came home to find mine waiting in my mailbox.

First of all, let me say thanks to racer3 for posting this tip.

I lit my first cigar with it tonight, and I have to say I was a bit dissapointed. Let me follow that statement by saying that I've never owned an expensive butane torch lighter since my cheapo torches have worked for me over the years with no problems.

But after playing with it, filling it, and finally actually using it, I just came away disappointed that the name on the lighter was Zippo. Back in high school when I used to smoke cigs, I bought a Zippo that I still have to this day. I loved, and still love the damn thing. I've dropped it overboard on my boat, threw it numerous times out of anger, and the lighter still works like a charm.

I don't think I could say the same thing about the Zippo Blue. It just feels flimsy to me. Flimsy and bulky would pretty much sum it up. Now for the price you cant beat it :tu and I love the traditional click and flint-wheel. That being said, I'm just really happy I didn't wind up paying for it because if I did, I would be pretty disappointed.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

hugecanoli said:


> I was away on vacation last week, and came home to find mine waiting in my mailbox.
> 
> First of all, let me say thanks to racer3 for posting this tip.
> 
> ...


First of all, nice lighter review. :tu

I agree with a lot of things here. Flimsy, yes. Bulky? eh... I think it's rather sleek, a bit smaller than the regular Zippos.

One question though. How did you get your Zippo back from dropping it overboard? You must really love that lighter. :r


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> First of all, nice lighter review. :tu
> 
> I agree with a lot of things here. Flimsy, yes. Bulky? eh... I think it's rather sleek, a bit smaller than the regular Zippos.
> 
> One question though. How did you get your Zippo back from dropping it overboard? You must really love that lighter. :r


I just happened to be very lucky that day. I was fluke fishing, so the retractable net was already out and next to me so I quickly scooped it up.

Having the net handy AND being sober helped me that day :r


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

hugecanoli said:


> I just happened to be very lucky that day. I was fluke fishing, so the retractable net was already out and next to me so I quickly scooped it up.
> 
> Having the net handy AND being sober helped me that day :r


Haha, wow. I'd say you were lucky... what are the chances of being sober while fishing! :al


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone who wants mine can have it for half the price I paid.

Robert:ss


----------



## JHarris21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Anyone who wants mine can have it for half the price I paid.
> 
> Robert:ss


SOLD! :chk


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Got mine as well.
> 
> Not to bad for a free lighter. :tu


:tpd: I got mine about 3 days ago... I don't got none butane, so I's gonna haves to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seems pretty okay to me, though!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried that number a couple days ago and they are out of everything except the coleman widebeam flashlight and the sleeping bag....I opted for the flashlight
:tpd:


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> I tried that number a couple days ago and they are out of everything except the coleman widebeam flashlight and the sleeping bag....I opted for the flashlight


:tpd:


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

JMAC said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

JHarris21 said:


> SOLD! :chk


PM your addy and I'll put it in the mail.

Be sure to include a check or money order for $0.00. Believe me it's worth 10 times that much!

Robert :ss


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

JHarris21 said:


> SOLD! :chk


I was serious buddy. If you would like the lighter, PM me with your address and I will put it in the mail for you.

Or to anyone who wants it. I have plenty of lighters already.

Robert:ss


----------



## dj1809 (Jun 16, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> I was serious buddy. If you would like the lighter, PM me with your address and I will put it in the mail for you.
> 
> Or to anyone who wants it. I have plenty of lighters already.
> 
> Robert:ss


PM sent if still available. :tu


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

I received mine today. Quick question. How important is it to put only Zippo fuel in it? Can I use another brand? Is this Zippo's marketing scheme? Opinions?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I got mine in yesterday (YEAH) But then I lost it in my truck (Boo) Didn't even get to try it yet..Darned natural Blond moments...:r


----------



## dj1809 (Jun 16, 2007)

Much props to Smokey Bob who went out of his way to send me his Zippo Blu free of charge. Drop him some ring gauge fellas!

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Junk!!!! I tossed mine in the toolbox in the garage, maybe I will make a small bomb!!


----------



## wantadive (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought one and love it! I had trouble with the flame, but then I purged it like all do to all of them and then refilled. It works great. I love the click and would never put a Z-plus insert in my Zippo because then it would not be a Zippo, only a fake.

It's built in America, only one, and it has a life time warranty. I'll buy American before I'll ever by from China. I perfer to keep Americans working.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my free sleeping bag today from Marlboro, they were out of the lighter when I signed up. Its kind of cheap but will come in handy when friends have to much to drink and need a place to crash


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm sad that this offer was only for those 21 and over, as I really wanted one of those Zippo Blu's...for free, of course. I'm finding it hard to come up with an excuse to drop the money for one when I can get a 5 pack of Bics or a $5 Ronson and have it work just as well. I do enjoy that "ping" sound it makes when you open it...but I don't think it's worth the $40 or $50. Especially with the reviews in here.


----------

